# Trying To Finish Over Linseed Oil



## lobro4 (Aug 8, 2009)

I constructed a bedframe and side table out of hard maple. Instead of stain applied and then wiped off 2 coats of boiled linseed oil. Took my furniture to a local shop that has done some finishing for me in the past. Now for the problem. The surface or the wood is still slightly gummy and can't/won't dry enough to allow the shop to apply a topcoat. Any clues on what can be used to wipe the surface or prep the surface to allow a top coat to stick? They tried to sand a little but it just gums up. Any clues out there? Any options other than oil based paint? Help!


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

It can take weeks for BLO to dry under certain conditions. It has been pretty humid around here lately so that may part of the problem.

How long ago did you apply the BLO? You may have to keep wiping it down, possibly give it a wipe down with some mineral spirits (do it outside).


----------



## lobro4 (Aug 8, 2009)

Its been over 2 weeks. Seems like BLO has been dry in a few days for me in the past. I have thought about a mineral spirit scrub. I am wondering if something like naphtha or acetone might provide more kick. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

Did you wipe off the excess BLO several times after you applied it? I'll wipe down a piece 3 or 4 times for 24 hours after I've applied it.


----------



## lobro4 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes… I wore out one elbow and the opposite wrist wiping off excess. Guess I should have cut the oil more with mineral spirits.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

odds are the blo , isnt BLO, meaning not boiled….they simply add japan drier, and it just doesnt dry…I hate BLO, for this very reason, seems all the manufactures are cutting corners, yes a good scrub with acetone will probably do it , lacquer thinner is another option, in the worst case use MEK, ( methal ethel Keytone), it is expensive but will cut about anything…next time try some waterlox thinned about 20% with mineral spirits, or naptha, naptha dries faster, or some General finishes seal a cell….these work extremely well and dry quickly, not cheap…but you will get what you paid for…


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

You can try wiping off the excess with a rag wet with thinner or mineral spirits to take any excess off. If that doesn't work, you can try a card scraper to remove the excess.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

After wiping excess blo off with mineral spirits apply shellac and then whatever new finish you want the shellac acts as a sealer and will allow any other finish over the top.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Jim has the right idea. Make sure to use dewaxed shellac, especially if you are going to be using lacquer as a topcoat.


----------

